# virtu-life



## Maireen (19. Mai 2010)

Hab grade http://www.virtu-life.de entdeckt. Es ist ganz neu und ich finde es hat eine Chance verdient!
Wer mag kann mich dort auch anschreiben für Hilfe etc einfach "Distelchen" suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich freuen dort wen zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (19. Mai 2010)

hab mich angemeldet.. ich kenn mich net aus >.<


----------



## Maireen (19. Mai 2010)

Hab dir ingame mal nen Brief geschickt ;-)


----------

